# Nass - 8/8/10



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2010)

*Part 1*
Met up with Greg, Woodcore, o3jeff, and Mlegg for a ride out of Scoville at 7:30 this morning (well I was a few minutes late :-?).  We ended up getting shown some newer stuff out towards the Bristol reservoirs, that linked up nicely with the waterfall downhill area of Sessions.  We ended up going down E Chippens from there to hit up the Truck trail to Ledges, then played on the big rock right on the road before heading back down the road to the 4 way and back to the car.

It was a very nice ride and I'm glad I was able to get out, I had some stuff on my mind and the ride did a pretty good job of clearing my head at least for a little while.  We got about 11 miles total and rolled some nice stuff.  I think I rode Ledges the best I have to date as well, _almost_ getting the last little up to the road.  It was also nice to see Greg out on the trails again, though I think he has a secret workout routine since he didn't seem to be breathing all that hard.. :-?

Can't wait to do it again guys, sorry you had to bail early Jeff, you missed some good stuff.

*Part 2*
After I got home from the ride I had my Son to myself while my Wife and Daughter had plans together.  He decided that he wanted to go for a bike ride on 'bumpy trails with rocks and snakes' so we loaded up the bikes and headed to White Memorial for a 2 mile loop on their bumpy gravel trails around the museum area.  We didn't see any snakes this time, but he still had a good time and I was more than happy to share one of my favorite activities with him! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 8, 2010)

Although it was somewhat painful to motivate myself out of bed this morning after a big day of riding on Saturday, I'm glad I did! Great company and a nice loop into the depths of the Burlington woods on some "off the beaten path" trails that are out there waiting to be rolled. The climb up Johhnycake Mtn pretty much sucked but once up on top of the hill everything was fun, fun , fun!  Enjoyed the rollers coming down the Quarry trail, the run we took on Ledges and playing on that rock on East Chippens! Think I had around 11 miles regardless, as always nice riding with Mleg, Jeff and Brian and a treat too pedal with Greg once again!


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It was also nice to see Greg out on the trails again, though I think he has a secret workout routine since he didn't seem to be breathing all that hard.. :-?



Trust me, I was breathing hard. I took up the back most of the ride and tried to be conscious of my breathing and suck in as much air as possible. A few points on the JC climb were painful, but overall not too bad. Technically, I'm happy with my riding, just need to up the frequency to get my wind back and get the speed up. Felt like I rode a bit faster today though. Was happy to make the scramble out onto E. Chippens as well as clearing that little spine near the 4-way.

Good company and thanks for the post-ride brew, WC. Good to ride with you again mlegg. See you guys again in 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually didn't mind the climb up JC.  Not to say that it didn't affect me, but I think that going up Knee Tree is a really good way to cover that vertical.  I rode it faster than I have before, keeping up with my push to ride bigger gears more and more.  It was nice to be able to keep right on Woodcore's rear wheel for once.


----------



## atvkilla (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny, I always see you guys at the END of your ride. When Cavewoman and I saw you [woodcore] I thought we were finally all gonna hook up for an elusive ride, but maybe next time.

That Blueberry Hill Res stuff is definately nice, adds some big miles, and gives a good sense of how much land is up there. You really feel like you are in the middle of nowhere. A guide is definately needed the first couple times.


----------



## MLegg (Aug 9, 2010)

atvkilla said:


> Funny, I always see you guys at the END of your ride. When Cavewoman and I saw you [woodcore] I thought we were finally all gonna hook up for an elusive ride, but maybe next time.
> 
> That Blueberry Hill Res stuff is definately nice, adds some big miles, and gives a good sense of how much land is up there. You really feel like you are in the middle of nowhere. A guide is definately needed the first couple times.



B -

Loggers eliminated most of the cutover from yellow to white dot, especially up in the Burn. Skidding logs out to dam at the res. Most of Den gone too. Gnomes busy rebuilding!!


----------

